# Who Dat!!! New Orleans Saints Thread



## Les Miles (Sep 25, 2011)

Saints - 40   

Texans - 33 

New Orleans improves to 2-1 and leads the NCF South 



> Drew Brees picks up Saints in 4th twice as Texans falter late
> 
> NEW ORLEANS -- Drew Brees passed for 370 yards and three touchdowns, and twice led the Saints back from fourth-quarter deficits in a 40-33 victory over the Houston Texans on Sunday.
> 
> ...


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 25, 2011)

Was a very good game.  Saints took it from the Texans.   It was theirs to win...

Great game.

And it appears that the Bills are for real... Knocked off New England today...


----------



## Greaserbilly (Sep 25, 2011)

Who dat
who dat
who dat


----------



## riprap (Sep 25, 2011)

Who cares?


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 25, 2011)

riprap said:


> Who cares?



Apparently you do.... since you decided to post in this thread. 

I guess you're a little touchy about your falcons losing today and being 1-2????


----------



## riprap (Sep 25, 2011)

Just bored. 

At least one other person likes them.


----------



## fairhopebama (Sep 25, 2011)

I saw Ingrams touchdown, but how did he do the rest of the game?


----------



## riprap (Sep 25, 2011)

fairhope said:


> I saw Ingrams touchdown, but how did he do the rest of the game?



Off topic, but Julio Jones had a big coming out game. Once the Falcons figure running Turner up the middle is a thing of the past, we will do better.


----------



## fairhopebama (Sep 25, 2011)

riprap said:


> Off topic, but Julio Jones had a big coming out game. Once the Falcons figure running Turner up the middle is a thing of the past, we will do better.



Yeah, I saw where he went over 100 yards.


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 26, 2011)

Saints are 2-1 

Bring on the Jags


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 2, 2011)

New Orleans 23
Jacksonville..10

Saints are 3-1 and lead the NFC South


----------



## Drexal (Oct 3, 2011)

Who dat!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 3, 2011)

Drexal said:


> Who dat!!!



It's dem falcon-beating Saints!!!


----------



## Bullpup969 (Oct 3, 2011)

The falcons will sweep dem saint's this year.


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 3, 2011)

Bullpup969 said:


> The falcons will sweep dem saint's this year.



You do realize that Brees and the Saints hold a 8-2 record against your Falcons the last 5 years.


----------



## Bullpup969 (Oct 4, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> You do realize that Brees and the Saints hold a 8-2 record against your Falcons the last 5 years.



Will be 8-4 after this year.


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 4, 2011)

Bullpup969 said:


> Will be 10-2 after this year.


----------



## Destin Gator (Oct 4, 2011)

Hard to beat the Saints with a good defense. There is no way the Falcons can beat them with their Sorry defense!


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 9, 2011)

Saints against the Carolina Panthers on Fox at 1pm

Time to see what Cam & company can do against my Saints

WHO DAT!!!!


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 9, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Saints against the Carolina Panthers on Fox at 1pm
> 
> Time to see what Cam & company can do against my Saints
> 
> WHO DAT!!!!



Your quiet today.   Don't let a rookie qb who will suck in the NFL beat you now.


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 9, 2011)

Come on Les.  Talk to me bro.   Hahaha


The whole saints team playing like a bunch of thugs.


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 9, 2011)

Drew B. Is marching.   Smart play calling by saints.


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 9, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Your quiet today.   Don't let a rookie qb who will suck in the NFL beat you now.



He didn't. Brees showed him what a championship caliber QB looked like.


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 9, 2011)

If Newton can get some help, he will do well.  1-4 and they were in every game till the end.


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 9, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> He didn't. Brees showed him what a championship caliber QB looked like.



Actually what a championship team looks like.


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 9, 2011)

Saints 30
Panthers 27

My Saints are 4-1 and leading the division. 

WHO DAT!!!


----------



## tcward (Oct 9, 2011)

Way to go Saints-beating Scam Newton!


----------



## Bullpup969 (Oct 9, 2011)

Don't forget they still have to play the falcons twice.


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 9, 2011)

Bullpup969 said:


> Don't forget they still have to play the falcons twice.



I'm sorry..... am I supposed to be worried by your statement?


----------



## gin house (Oct 9, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> If Newton can get some help, he will do well.  1-4 and they were in every game till the end.



 I think Cam has the help he needs, we just need the defense to stiffen up and our offense to play smarter.  Weve been in every game, thats a sign of things to come


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 10, 2011)

Bullpup969 said:


> Don't forget they still have to play the falcons twice.



And that should be 2 more wins for the Saints


----------



## riprap (Oct 17, 2011)

I had to go way down the list to find this one. Tied with the sorry Falcons for 2nd. Who dat?


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 17, 2011)

riprap said:


> I had to go way down the list to find this one. Tied with the sorry Falcons for 2nd. Who dat?



I'm not worried. The Saints will take care of business throughout the season.


----------



## Bullpup969 (Oct 17, 2011)

who dat? we beat carolina by more! who dat?


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 18, 2011)

Bullpup969 said:


> who dat? we beat carolina by more! who dat?



You also lost to Green Bay by more too... what's you point? You trying to find something to brag about in your 3-3 season?


----------



## Bullpup969 (Oct 18, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> You also lost to Green Bay by more too... what's you point? You trying to find something to brag about in your 3-3 season?



come on man! you can't let me be happy about one cottin pickin thing!


----------



## Phoelix (Oct 20, 2011)

The Saints play at entirely different level than the other teams in the NFC South.  They are accompanied by the Packers, as both teams, including the Patriots, are no contest.  If you don't have a minimum of 27 points on the Saints going into the 4th quarter, your probably NOT gonna win.  Drew Brees is a specialist, and has "automatic" plays that usually end up in a 1st and 10.  He has an uncanny ability to escape from impending doom as the pocket collapses, and he not only emerges, but fires laser guided passes for 1st down, 99% of the time. This is EXTREMELY frustrating for us Falcon fans, who are very disappointed by the missed tackles, poor passing, and Matt Ryan throwing the ball out of bounds nearly everytime he's flushed out of the pocket....
  I have pretty much given up on the Falcons this year, as their schedule coming up, is gonna be with teams way above our level of play. Detroit will beat us with Staffords passing, and the only offense we have is Michael Turner, who simply can't hit the holes fast enough....Then we play the Saints, which will be no contest either, with Brees behind the wheel.   I hope Sean Peyton is okay,  he is a GREAT coach!!!

   The best game I've seen this year, is last week, when the Buccaneers simply SHUT DOWN Bree's "automatic" passes when the Bucs simply seen it coming, and batted the ball out of the receivers hands...MAN THAT WAS SWEET!!  To watch Brees walk off the field like that was PRICELESS!  Im going with the Buccaneers as my representative team in  the NFC South this year.


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 23, 2011)

Saints vs Colts for the Sunday night game 

Who Dat!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 23, 2011)

Let's geaux Saints!


----------



## o2bfishin (Oct 31, 2011)

Looks like you forgot to give us an update, so I thought I'd help out....

NO           21
ST Louis  31


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 31, 2011)

o2bfishin said:


> Looks like you forgot to give us an update, so I thought I'd help out....
> 
> NO           21
> ST Louis  31



Can't win them all, just the important ones like on 11/13. 

Besides, the Saints were just trying to help the Rams feel like a winner just like World Series Champion Cardinals. 

5-3 and 1st place in the NFC South


----------



## o2bfishin (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm feeling a lot better about the game on 11/13 now, that's for sure!


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 6, 2011)

New Orleans 27

Tampa Bay 16

My Saints are 6-3 and leading the NFC South. 

WHO DAT!!![/QUOTE]


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 7, 2011)

Hey JD,

Coon season opens this Sunday at the Georgia Dome. 

Who Dat!!!


----------



## duckyaker90 (Nov 8, 2011)

Lordy lordy Who dat? If im not mistaken im pretty sure its the falcons?


----------



## doenightmare (Nov 9, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Hey JD,
> 
> Coon season opens this Sunday at the Georgia Dome.
> 
> Who Dat!!!



My goodness - your as obnoxious about the Saints as you are LSuuuuuuuuuuu. Gimme a freakin' break. 

Isn't there like a LON site? Just askin'  - good luck Sunday.


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 9, 2011)

aint's are struggling on D, they may also lite up our D, this one could be 38-35. Go Falcons, crush their face with a hobnailed boot!


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 10, 2011)

doenightmare said:


> My goodness - your as obnoxious about the Saints as you are LSuuuuuuuuuuu. Gimme a freakin' break.
> 
> Isn't there like a LON site? Just askin'  - good luck Sunday.



I love my Tigers and my Saints 
Who Dat!!! 

Why would I want a LON site when I live here in Georgia with all you Falcon fans??? 
Who would be around to push your buttons and point out that the Saints are 8-2 against the Falcons in the last 5 years


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 28, 2011)

WHO DAT!!!

Almost time for some Monday Night football with my New Orleans Saints 

Time for Brees to become a Giant-killer


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 29, 2011)

Saints romp the Giants 49-24 

Matthew Stafford and the Detroit Lions are next


----------



## tcward (Nov 29, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Saints romp the Giants 49-24
> 
> Matthew Stafford and the Detroit Lions are next



But all roads eventually go through Green Bay....


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 29, 2011)

Brees is phenomenal.


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 4, 2011)

Saints beat the Detroit Lions 31-17 

and...

The Falcons lose again!


----------



## Cottontail (Dec 4, 2011)

And when it said and done both the falcons and the saints will all be sitting home watching Green Bay whip somebody on super bowl day !!!


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 11, 2011)

Who Dat!!! 

Saints 22
Titans 17

10-3 and marching on...


----------



## Phoelix (Dec 11, 2011)

WHO DAT just about got beat today.....way too close for the Saints to procrastinate until so late in the game.  They better have their game on all 60 minutes when we (the Falcons) come to town Monday night!


----------



## Drexal (Dec 11, 2011)

Phoelix said:


> WHO DAT just about got beat today.....way too close for the Saints to procrastinate until so late in the game.  They better have their game on all 60 minutes when we (the Falcons) come to town Monday night!



Saints are undefeated at home this year... I think the Falcons are the ones that need to be on or they'll be playing catchup for 45 minutes!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 12, 2011)

Phoelix said:


> WHO DAT just about got beat today.....way too close for the Saints to procrastinate until so late in the game.  They better have their game on all 60 minutes when we (the Falcons) come to town Monday night!



  Oh man that is a good one! Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## Phoelix (Dec 12, 2011)

Your quite welcome....My Aunt, who lives in Carolina, called me during the second quarter of the Falcons/Panties game asking where the Falcons were....I told her, relax, it's only the 2nd quarter. I did'nt have the heart to call her back when the Falcons produced 31 unanswered points in the 2nd half...The Saints would have simply been overwhelmed, and not able to recover, so don't be too sure!
  I like the Saints too,  When the Falcons totally lose it for the season, I instantly jump on the Saints bandwagon...they are one of the best for sure....


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 19, 2011)

Who Dat!!! 

Saints 42
Vikings 20

11-3 and marching on...


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 19, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Who Dat!!!
> 
> Saints 42
> Vikings 20
> ...


Who cares? :trampoline:


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 19, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Who cares? :trampoline:



Folks looking for fuel pumps that they shouldn't have tossed in the trash.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 19, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Folks looking for fuel pumps that they shouldn't have tossed in the trash.


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 26, 2011)

Atlanta vs New Orleans

One hour till the beat-down begins! 

WHO DAT!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Jan 8, 2012)

Who Dat!!! 

Saints 45
Lions 28

New Orleans hung 626 yards of offense on Detroit and the Saints are marching on to San Franciso...


----------



## Les Miles (Jan 14, 2012)

About 45 minutes to kickoff against the 49ers

GEAUX SAINTS!!!


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 14, 2012)

Who Dat, the 49ers that's who.  Tough week to be a fan of Louisiana teams, now you know how Falcon fans feel all year.


----------



## DvilleDawn (Jan 14, 2012)

The last 4 minutes was a nail biter!! WooHoo!!


----------



## fussyray (Jan 14, 2012)

The Aints are THE AINTS!!
The aints have NEVER won a playoff game on-the-road!!
STILL THE AINTS!


----------



## Les Miles (Jan 14, 2012)

Tough loss to the 49s  Saints played flat most of the game.

Hopefully we will get it done next season.


----------



## Les Miles (Jan 14, 2012)

fussyray said:


> The Aints are THE AINTS!!
> The aints have NEVER won a playoff game on-the-road!!
> STILL THE AINTS!



Have a little class fussyray. 

I could have piled on last week with the loss the Giants but I didn't. 

Have a nice day


----------



## riprap (Jan 14, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Have a little class fussyray.
> 
> I could have piled on last week with the loss the Giants but I didn't.
> 
> Have a nice day



Come on now. With that junk from last year about the falcons and yall got beat by two west coast teams in a row in the playoffs.


----------



## fussyray (Jan 14, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Have a little class fussyray.
> 
> I could have piled on last week with the loss the Giants but I didn't.
> 
> Have a nice day



Hey, all I am doing is stating a fact!!


----------



## nickel back (Jan 14, 2012)

fussyray said:


> The Aints are THE AINTS!!
> The aints have NEVER won a playoff game on-the-road!!
> STILL THE AINTS!



well coming from a Falcons fan,The Aints are better than the Falcons......just saying


----------



## fussyray (Jan 14, 2012)

nickel back said:


> well coming from a Falcons fan,The Aints are better than the Falcons......just saying



The Falcons beat Green Bay in Green Bay in a playoff game. The only NFL team to do it. Just saying...........


----------



## Greaserbilly (Jan 15, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Tough loss to the 49s  Saints played flat most of the game.
> 
> Hopefully we will get it done next season.



Yeah, but they fought back from a 17 point deficit to be in the lead with one minute to go. If "The Catch III" hadn't been made it would have been a completely different outcome.

Sure they lost, and that sucks, but it isn't like the 49ers wiped the field with them - it was right down to the last few seconds, and THAT is the way to lose a game.

Unlike, you know, getting no points at all, except for a safety 

Ah well, with the Saints out, that means I don't have to lose any time, sleep or energy following the NFL til next year. I'm sure I'll hear who won the Superbowl the day after, but I'll be out doing something productive while everyone's glued to a TV.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jan 15, 2012)

The Saints fans are poor losers..

http://www.cbsatlanta.com/story/16522914/football-game-sparks-lead-to-double-shooting-victim-says


----------



## Les Miles (Jan 15, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> The Saints fans are poor losers..
> 
> http://www.cbsatlanta.com/story/16522914/football-game-sparks-lead-to-double-shooting-victim-says



Some folks should take note of this... never mess with cajuns and their football.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 15, 2012)

I could see where a Cajun could get a little crazy after the week you guys have had.  RTR


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 15, 2012)

Is any sports game worth shootin`, or gettin` shot over?


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 15, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Is any sports game worth shootin`, or gettin` shot over?[/QUOTE
> Nope.


----------



## Greaserbilly (Jan 15, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> The Saints fans are poor losers..
> 
> http://www.cbsatlanta.com/story/16522914/football-game-sparks-lead-to-double-shooting-victim-says



A homicidal, messed up person is a sore loser.

Good grief, I don't care which team that idiot supported, he was only representing himself.


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 5, 2012)

Who Dat!!! 

My Saints are playing the Arizona Cardinals tonight.  

Leading 10-7 late in the second qtr.


----------



## tcward (Aug 5, 2012)

Wonder if they have called out the HIT MEN yet?


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 5, 2012)

Saints leading 17-7 in the 3rd and Chase Daniels throws an interception in the end zone from the 5 yd line.


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 5, 2012)

Who Dat!!! 

Saints win 17-10  

Glad to have some kind of football on.


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 6, 2012)

2012 Hall of Fame Game 

Observation deck: Cardinals-Saints


> Let’s run through some thoughts and observations from the New Orleans Saints’ 17-10 victory against the Arizona Cardinals in Sunday night’s Hall of Fame Game.



Source


----------

